# Now this Kijiji ad is special



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

http://http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-p...with-big-testicles-no-joke-W0QQAdIdZ447550109


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

This has to be a joke...no way this is real


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

link is now dead


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> This has to be a joke...no way this is real


They said "no joke" lol 

I couldn't believe it


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

characinfan said:


> link is now dead


They were asking for a male hamster with huge testicles for a photo shoot lololol


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Kijiji: fast becoming the 4chan of the retail universe....


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Huge testicles for a photo shoot? Hamtai?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Huge testicles for a photo shoot? *Hamtai*?


Almost lost it there....


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Huge testicles for a photo shoot? Hamtai?


Lmfao

..........


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

hehe ^_^

... 10 chars...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> hehe ^_^
> 
> ... 10 chars...


Isn't it annoying lol


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yes on occasion lol


----------

